
Scale-Up Leadership Lessons I've Learned Over 9 Years as HubSpot's CEO - BrianPHalligan
https://readthink.com/scale-up-leadership-lessons-i-ve-learned-over-9-years-as-hubspot-s-ceo-39521f5b7567
======
meghankeaney
Regarding EV>Team>Self -- My favorite memory at HubSpot is Brian Halligan
taking the time to sit us all down and watch Twelve O'Clock High. A movie
about a World War II bomber unit that faltered after the general in charge
valued team > mission > self. He paused every 10 minutes to ask us questions
about the choices the general was making. It was one of the most unusual
approaches to teaching management, but it stuck with me.

------
cuchoi
This is one of the best management posts I have ever read. Does anybody know
any articles / books like this one (not giving common sense advice)?

~~~
rcarrigan87
These are just a few pieces I've liked recently.

[http://firstround.com/review/radical-candor-the-
surprising-s...](http://firstround.com/review/radical-candor-the-surprising-
secret-to-being-a-good-boss/)

[https://medium.com/@gerstenzang/21-management-things-i-
learn...](https://medium.com/@gerstenzang/21-management-things-i-learned-at-
imgur-7abb72bdf8bf)

[https://hbr.org/2015/11/how-company-culture-shapes-
employee-...](https://hbr.org/2015/11/how-company-culture-shapes-employee-
motivation)

[https://getlighthouse.com/blog/company-growth-everything-
bre...](https://getlighthouse.com/blog/company-growth-everything-
breaks-25-employees/)

~~~
cuchoi
Thanks!

------
yaworsk
Great read, thanks for sharing. I'm interested in learning more about the
management transition discussed at the beginning though and what it looks like
in practice. Once you discover that a team has lost confidence in its manager,
what steps are taken to transition them? Discuss the issue, agree amicably to
part ways, timing, etc? And how is that typically received?

------
halostatue
I think all the questions are right, but I find that ENPS (like NPS) to be of
questionable value, at best. (The research & calculations behind NPS are
suspect and non-predictive, and are probably used in the wrong way by most
organizations. I can see ENPS being even worse, especially given that most HR
groups within organizations have marginal competency in what they are
_supposed_ to be competent at, much less statistics.)

------
m-i-l
Good article. Although I'm not sure the Bus Analogy is a good name. When I saw
the heading I thought it was going to be something related to waiting for ages
and then 3 coming at once. In actual fact the analogy is about (i) strategic
direction, (ii) excited passengers, and (iii) fuel. However, buses here often
go on circular routes, and many people aren't particularly looking forward to
reaching their destination. Perhaps it should be a coach analogy rather than a
bus analogy, i.e. long distance travel more likely to be associated with
holidaying, as opposed to short distance travel often associated with
commuting.

------
jasongreen2012
Like the idea of employee NPS

------
nitin_flanker
Commenting so that I can read it again and again.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
And again.

------
grok2
It seems like the first approach could be ripe for perverse incentives. How do
you prevent that? It seems like what you are proposing is too simplistic (or
maybe it works for your organization based on your hiring practices, but will
not necessarily work everywhere).

Also do the same rules hold for higher up in the management (like say for
instance the CEO ;-)).

~~~
dylanlacom
> Also do the same rules hold for higher up in the management (like say for
> instance the CEO ;-)).

Brian Halligan (the author) is the CEO.

~~~
grok2
Yeah, was aware of that -- was just trying to check if the CEO thought that a
metric used to move around other managers could be applied (atleast in part)
to the CEO too...or what he thought about that?

